# Last Weekends Hot Wings



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Seasoned half the chicken wings with Buffalo Wing Brat seasoning, and spritzed with 50/50 mix of water and apple cider vinegar a few times throughout the cook. The other half of chicken wings were seasoned with Sweet & Smoky rub basted with Raspberry Chipotle sauce towards the end of the cook. Both flavors were excellent; quite a bit of flavorful heat with the Buffalo Wing Brat seasoning and just a good please all taste with the Sweet & Smokey rub/Raspberry Chipotle sauced wings!


-----

Cooking hot wings indirect with the Vortex with a chunk of hickory smoking away.


-----

Having a cold one and some hot wings served with blue cheese dressing dipping sauce.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Looks good. I've been doing 2 pound batches of wings on our Traeger pellet grill. marinade/season the night before, then to cook, I set the grill to smoke for 4 hours then turn it up to 325 for 30-45 minutes.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Looks amazing....

I am going to have to learn to look at these later on in the day. So that way I don't need to hear my stomach growl all day long.


----------



## hedning (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks f-ing amazing...
Reminds me of my thai super hot wings I made a while back. We´ll see if I might be able to merge the recipes and I will call them :beer: find my review which you can read from your mobil bonus


----------

